# Remote coder with satellite high speed



## crittersitter (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of a company that'll hire remote coders when all they have for high speed internet is satellite?  That's all I can get in my remote location (cable company would charge me $26,400 to come out my road!!!).  I've talked to two companies that require a cable high speed connection for security purposes.

Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 13, 2012)

crittersitter said:


> Does anyone know of a company that'll hire remote coders when all they have for high speed internet is satellite?  That's all I can get in my remote location (cable company would charge me $26,400 to come out my road!!!).  I've talked to two companies that require a cable high speed connection for security purposes.
> 
> Thanks!


Crittersitter,
 I used to work remotely from home in a very remote area. I lived in the woods. But anyway I was in the same boat. The company who wanted to hire me told me of this. Its called ISDN. I guess its two telephone lines installed instead of one and it is fast enough. It was free through my telephone company. Check into it.


----------



## KatHopkins (Jul 17, 2012)

Definitely check with your phone company - some DSL offerings are comparable with Cable High Speed these days.  

Regarding employers - You might check with TCN (The Coding Network).  Some years ago when they did contract coding for my employer several of their coders were using Satelite internet....but their policy may have changed since then.  

Good luck!


----------

